

Ask HN: Randomnly marking [dead] - bigstorm

I just posted this link http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833747 and it automatically turned [dead]. Not that I care too much but what would be the possible reason? ASP.NET posts not allowed?
======
swombat
Some sites are banned for a variety of reasons, whether because of
consistently crappy/incendiary content, or spamming the submissions, or
something else... I think there is some kind of automatic banning in place for
certain sites (to protect against spam), perhaps it caught dotnetcurry for
some reason.

~~~
bigstorm
Crappy content! Too bad this is an automated system coz anyone visiting
dotnetcurry would know it's a good .Net site. anyways so long dotnetcurry!

~~~
swombat
You could always try emailing pg about it and politely asking whether it could
be unblocked...

~~~
bigstorm
pg?

~~~
swombat
Paul Graham?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pg>

<http://www.paulgraham.com>

pg @ yc...

